# Leggete per piacere!



## Old belledejour (13 Gennaio 2009)

*Mi sono accertata che non fosse una delle solite trovate via mail, è tutto vero. Purtroppo.*


Segnalazione del Collettivo Animalista
Nella giornata del 12 Gennaio 2009, su Radio 105 e' andata in onda la consueta puntata dello "Zoo di 105", condotto da Marco Mazzoli con alcuni altri "cabarettisti".
Nel corso della trasmissione, i 5 DJ hanno parlato a lungo di come si devono seviziare gli animali, tra le matte risate di tutti loro.
Hanno raccontato:
Di come inserire i gatti nel microonde per farli scoppiare.
Di come fare scoppiare le rane inserendo loro una sigaretta accesa in bocca. A questo proposito molti ascoltatori hanno poi chiamato per raccontare che anche loro lo facevano e che funzionava ed era molto divertente.
Di come infilare vari oggetti nell'ano dei gatti per divertirsi con l'effetto che fa. Gli oggetti maggiormente consigliati erano i petardi. E' stata fatta anche una scenetta in cui un gatto esplodeva e gli astanti erano ricoperti dalle loro feci.
Il tutto condito dalle loro risate e da frasi, testuali, come: "Uccideteli tutti questi gatti di merda", "Animali di merda", "Hanno ragione i cinesi e i vicentini che mangiano i gatti, viva i cinesi", "Mangiate tutti i gatti che vedete", "ragazzini di tredici anni, uccidete i gatti".
Per almeno mezz'ora la trasmissione e' stata questa.
Istigazione a delinquere condita da parolacce di ogni tipo e dalle loro grasse risate.
Non e' la prima volta che i conduttori dello "zoo di 105" dicono di tutto sugli animali e invitano i loro ascoltatori a massacrarli, ma stavolta hanno veramente passato il limite.
La loro trasmissione e' la piu' ascoltata trasmissione radiofonica italiana, e non dubito del fatto che i loro numerosi fans gia' stasera si stiano sbizzarrendo con sigarette, forni a microonde e petardi.
In attesa di adire le vie legali contro di loro, vi chiedo di protestare contro questo ignobile, oltre che illegale comportamento, scrivendo, senza insulti per non scendere al loro bassissimo livello alle seguenti mail:
diretta@105.net
centralino105@105.net
o telefonare al numero 026551243
Passiamo la nostra vita per cercare di convincere la gente che gli animali non umani hanno diritto al rispetto e alla dignita', e in mezz'ora di pazzia in diretta l'invito a massacrare i gatti per divertimento e a mangiarli viene ascoltato da 5 milioni di Italiani.
Che vergogna.
Grazie per la vostra adesione a questa protesta.
Collettivo Animalista


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Gennaio 2009)

mi ricorda tanto i bonsai-kitten...
http://www.shorty.com/bonsaikitten/
http://www.attivissimo.net/antibufala/bonsaikitten/bonsaikitten.htm


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> mi ricorda tanto i bonsai-kitten...
> http://www.shorty.com/bonsaikitten/
> http://www.attivissimo.net/antibufala/bonsaikitten/bonsaikitten.htm



Io non sono per niente un animalista o cose simili, ma questi sono veramente dei cog...oni.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

lo zoo di 105 mi ha sempre fatto cagare
Spero gli arrivi una denuncia con multa bella pesante
Dio li stramaledica, pezzi di merda


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo zoo di 105 mi ha sempre fatto cagare
> Spero gli arrivi una denuncia con multa bella pesante
> Dio li stramaledica, pezzi di merda


 Ma che merde...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che merde...


suggerirei di modificare  il terzo punto 

come infilare vari oggetti nell'ano dei  conduttori pezzi di merda  per divertirsi con l'effetto che fa.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2009)

Va bene oggi non e' giornata...


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo zoo di 105 mi ha sempre fatto cagare
> Spero gli arrivi una denuncia con multa bella pesante
> Dio li stramaledica, pezzi di merda


Sinceramente non li ho mai seguiti, ma sono rimasta veramente sconvolta. E poi?? Ridere di tutto ciò??? E per svago????

Spero che finiscano loro con la testa nel forno.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2009)

Vi scandalizzate per queste cazzate... ma per tutte le merdate razziste scritte sul forum ieri no?


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi scandalizzate per queste cazzate... ma per tutte le merdate razziste scritte sul forum ieri no?


Non mi sconvolgo, io sono napoletana, ci sono abituata.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

non ho ancora letto il tred sul razzismo ma mi pare che contro l'ignoranza e l'idiozia verso umani le persone si possano e sappiano difendere mentre un gatto preso da un pezzo di merda per essere cacciato in forno possa far poco


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2009)

Parlare di queste cazzate e' ben diverso che farle!!!
Certo che se prendete sul serio lo zoo di 105 siete alla frutta


----------



## Lettrice (14 Gennaio 2009)

Povero gattino... pero' schediamo i rom


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlare di queste cazzate e' ben diverso che farle!!!
> Certo che se prendete sul serio lo zoo di 105 siete alla frutta



Se il 13enne ascolta una cosa simile, prende il gatto e lo infila nel micronde


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io non sono per niente un animalista o cose simili, ma questi sono veramente dei cog...oni.


che sia dei coglio ni nn c'è dubbio, ma anche far partire tale appello 'catastrofico'...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Povero gattino... pero' schediamo i rom


Bel commento.


Intelligente e brillante


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che sia dei coglio ni nn c'è dubbio, ma anche far partire tale appello 'catastrofico'...



Piu che catastrofico mi pare un appello pieno di idignazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

veramente ridurre l'ammazzare degli animali a " è da coglioni" mi sembra decisamente riduttivo.
Mi pare che ci siano leggi che puniscono il maltrattamento degli animali.
Non capisco perchè non dovrei condannare un comportamento punibile dalla legge non coglione


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

purtroppo spesso il maltrattamento degli animali viene ridotto a scherzo, bravata mentre non ci si rende conto che soffrono esattamente come noi. Nel caso specifico io non seguo "lo zoo di 105"  x cui non posso sapere come sia abitualmente questa trasmissione, ma se si è svolta davvero in questi termini sono dei coglioni patentati.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente ridurre l'ammazzare degli animali a " è da coglioni" mi sembra decisamente riduttivo.
> Mi pare che ci siano leggi che puniscono il maltrattamento degli animali.
> Non capisco perchè non dovrei condannare un comportamento punibile dalla legge non coglione


medusa, nessuno di noi appoggia quegli imbecilli, diciamo che ognuno ha una sensibilità propria e c'è chi si 'scandalizza' e incazza di più x gli animali e c'è chi se la prende di più per altri valori.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> medusa, nessuno di noi appoggia quegli imbecilli, diciamo che ognuno ha una sensibilità propria e c'è chi si 'scandalizza' e incazza di più x gli animali e c'è chi se la prende di più per altri valori.


io non me la prendo di più, me la prendo nello stesso modo.
altri valori?
cazz0 c'entra??
come quelli che siccome s'impegnano in certe campagne a difesa di animali vengono accusati di non pensare alla fame nel mondo, ai bambini etc ect.
Una cosa esclude l'altra??


----------



## Old sperella (14 Gennaio 2009)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE DEL GRUPPO FINELCO 
SULLA TRASMISSIONE “LO ZOO DI 105” ANDATA IN ONDA IL 12 GENNAIO 2009

*​  Il Gruppo Finelco, editore dell’emittente Radio 105, si dissocia fermamente dalle affermazioni fatte dai conduttori della trasmissione “_Lo Zoo di 105_” del 12 gennaio 2009 con riferimento a maltrattamenti di animali. 
Salva la libertà di espressione degli artisti nella determinazione dei contenuti della trasmissione, l’editore sente il bisogno di condannare le affermazioni dei conduttori con riferimento agli animali e ai trattamenti che contrastano con i diritti degli stessi, all’uopo significando che l’arbitraria iniziativa dei conduttori e stata assunta in trasmissione diretta che non consente all’editore controllo preventivo.  
Il Gruppo Finelco è un Gruppo di comunicazione che da oltre 30 anni, attraverso tutti i propri media, si contraddistingue per la lotta alle sevizie nei confronti degli animali e per il sostegno e la partecipazione a iniziative a favore degli stessi. Finelco ha fondato l’associazione PRONTOFIDO e collabora quotidianamente con tutti gli organismi di tutela degli animali come LAV, AIDAA, ENPA, LIPU, WWF, Lega del cane. Inoltre, caso unico in Italia, ha di recente creato“Radio Bau”, un’emittente on-line interamente dedicata agli animali.
Per tutti questi motivi Finelco non può condividere affermazioni come quelle fatte nel corso della trasmissione “Lo Zoo di 105”. 
Si segnala che ai conduttori del programma è stata inviata una lettera di richiamo e altre sanzioni sono allo studio da parte dell’ufficio legale della nostra Società. I conduttori stessi, una volta resisi conto della leggerezza e della superficialità delle proprie affermazioni, si sono impegnati a scusarsi personalmente e stanno contattando direttamente tutti coloro che si sono sentiti offesi da tali dichiarazioni.

Milano, 13 gennaio 2009


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Povero gattino... pero' schediamo i rom


 Una cosa non esclude l'altra... povero gattino si. Povero gatto e poveri palestinesi e poveri rom e poveri noi che ce ne fottiamo di tutto e di tutti.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non me la prendo di più, me la prendo nello stesso modo.
> altri valori?
> cazz0 c'entra??
> come quelli che siccome s'impegnano in certe campagne a difesa di animali vengono accusati di non pensare alla fame nel mondo, ai bambini etc ect.
> Una cosa esclude l'altra??


no, una cosa nn esclude l'altra, nn è il caso tuo, però tanto fervore nel difendere gli animali spesso nn lo capisco.... se avessimo un po' più di umanità nei confronti dei nostri simili ci sarebbero sicuramente meno maltrattamenti anche agli animali.

mo' ora devo tornare a lavorare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









(ps: medusa, come stai oggi?)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, una cosa nn esclude l'altra, nn è il caso tuo, *però tanto fervore nel difendere gli animali spesso nn lo capisco.*... se avessimo un po' più di umanità nei confronti dei nostri simili ci sarebbero sicuramente meno maltrattamenti anche agli animali.
> 
> mo' ora devo tornare a lavorare...
> 
> ...


forse perchè vengono considerati parte importante del nostro mondo?
forse perchè un cane o un gatto, per esempio, diventa parte della famiglia, condivide parte della tua vita e se li maltrattano m'incazzzo come un toro.
Allo stesso modo in cui m'incazzzo come un toro se maltrattano una donna, un bambino, un uomo.
Ma ho grandissimo rispetto per tutti gli animali, anche quelli coi quali non convivo quotidianamente.
Sto abbastanza bene cornino, ma c'ho un fottìo da lavorare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

adoro gli animali e spellerei vivo chi fa loro del male, ma mi sembra che, come sovente accade (e non mi riferisco al forum), se ne stia facendo un caso spropositato. quello che mi fa sorridere è che la maggior parte delle persone che su tutto il web esprimono rabbia e indignazione, non hanno sentito il programma.
la questione è stata ovviamente sollevata da un'associazione animalista (vorrete perdonarmi ma alcune le vedo come il demonio), probabilmente la stessa che si incazza davanti a un "in culo alla balena", perché... povera balena; ma davanti a un incidente stradale tirano dritto fottendosene che qualcuno possa aver bisogno d'aiuto.
che loro abbiano fatto battute fuori luogo e parecchio infelici ci sta, ma accusarli di *istigazione a delinquere* lo trovo alquanto ridicolo (forse anche calunniante). E soprattutto, estrapolare quattro - cinque frasi da un intero contesto, può fare assumere a queste un significato del tutto diverso e più precisamente quello che fa comodo fare assumere.
Io sono tra quelli che non ha ascoltato il programma e mi sto schierando per partito preso tra gli innocentisti. Resta inteso che se i loro scopi erano _veramente_ istigatori, bhè allora sono delle merde calzate e vestite e che paghino come è giusto che sia.
p.s. Qualche mese fa ho visto su sky un servizio su Issei Sagawa, il cannibale giapponese che - intervistato - spiegò con dovizia di particolari perché come e cosa fece a una collega d'università. Finito il programma non sono andata a mangiare il culo del mio coinquilino...
p.s.2 ce la facciamo a non travisare le mie parole? grazie e ben gentili.
p.s.3 (ed è l'ultimo perché post così lunghi confondono me per prima), ieri sul sito di 105 è stato pubblicato questo comunicato (che si siano stancati di vedersi martellare le palle con mail e telefonate?):
 

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE DEL GRUPPO FINELCO 
SULLA TRASMISSIONE “LO ZOO DI 105” ANDATA IN ONDA IL 12 GENNAIO 2009

*​  Il Gruppo Finelco, editore dell’emittente Radio 105, si dissocia fermamente dalle affermazioni fatte dai conduttori della trasmissione “_Lo Zoo di 105_” del 12 gennaio 2009 con riferimento a maltrattamenti di animali. 
Salva la libertà di espressione degli artisti nella determinazione dei contenuti della trasmissione, l’editore sente il bisogno di condannare le affermazioni dei conduttori con riferimento agli animali e ai trattamenti che contrastano con i diritti degli stessi, all’uopo significando che l’arbitraria iniziativa dei conduttori e stata assunta in trasmissione diretta che non consente all’editore controllo preventivo.  
Il Gruppo Finelco è un Gruppo di comunicazione che da oltre 30 anni, attraverso tutti i propri media, si contraddistingue per la lotta alle sevizie nei confronti degli animali e per il sostegno e la partecipazione a iniziative a favore degli stessi. Finelco ha fondato l’associazione PRONTOFIDO e collabora quotidianamente con tutti gli organismi di tutela degli animali come LAV, AIDAA, ENPA, LIPU, WWF, Lega del cane. Inoltre, caso unico in Italia, ha di recente creato“Radio Bau”, un’emittente on-line interamente dedicata agli animali.
Per tutti questi motivi Finelco non può condividere affermazioni come quelle fatte nel corso della trasmissione “Lo Zoo di 105”. 
Si segnala che ai conduttori del programma è stata inviata una lettera di richiamo e altre sanzioni sono allo studio da parte dell’ufficio legale della nostra Società. I conduttori stessi, una volta resisi conto della leggerezza e della superficialità delle proprie affermazioni, si sono impegnati a scusarsi personalmente e stanno contattando direttamente tutti coloro che si sono sentiti offesi da tali dichiarazioni.

Milano, 13 gennaio 2009


...............................................................


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se il 13enne ascolta una cosa simile, prende il gatto e lo infila nel micronde



ma scusa, tu a 13 anni avresti fatto una cosa del genere?
se sì, fatti curare, e di corsa.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu a 13 anni avresti fatto una cosa del genere?
> se sì, fatti curare, e di corsa.



Ho a che fare con ragazzi di quell'età che spesso emulano quello che vedono e sentono.
E' la società attuale. Li rinchiudiamo tutti? O si analizza il problema cercando eventuali soluzioni?

Tu un discorso senza offendere non ancora hai imparato a farlo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se il 13enne ascolta una cosa simile, prende il gatto e lo infila nel micronde


se un ragazzo di tredici anni fa una cosa simile per averlo ascoltato alla radio non è normale ed ha una famiglia criminale alle spalle .
una trasmissione da cui dissociarsi , sicuramente.ma tenete conto che lo zoo (una volta divertente proprio per la parodia della radio perfetta e professionale)ha oltrepassato parecchi lim iti anche verso le donne, gli omosessuali e gli handicap


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ho a che fare con ragazzi di quell'età che spesso emulano quello che vedono e sentono.
> _E' la società attuale. Li rinchiudiamo tutti? O si analizza il problema _cercando eventuali soluzioni?
> 
> Tu un discorso senza offendere non ancora hai imparato a farlo?



se ti sei sentita offesa sono solo problemi tuoi perché, per quanto tu mi stia abbondantemente sulle palle, l'intenzione non c'era e mi pareva abbastanza ovvio. forse hai problemi a interpretare quello che ti si scrive (ti sto offendendo?)
pare altettanto ovvio che se una persona (quale che sia l'età) arriva a fare certe cose è perché ha problemi di suo, e non ha certo bisogno che quattro pirla dicano due idiozie in radio.
_sono sicuramente, a quel punto, molto più pericolosi tv e web, con film - telefilm - programmi spazzatura e perfino tg. ma obiettivamente non si possono censurare tutte le forme di comunicazione.
_


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu a 13 anni avresti fatto una cosa del genere?
> se sì, fatti curare, e di corsa.


bhè, io a quell'età nemmeno avrei lanciato sassi dal cavalcavia per noia, messo massi sulle rotaie per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa (vengo anch'io docet) o picchiato un compagno disabile per sbattere il video in internet.
la coglionaggine per emulazione pare dilaghi
O sei un'inguaribile ottimista o io troppo sgamata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se un ragazzo di tredici anni fa una cosa simile per averlo ascoltato alla radio non è normale ed ha una famiglia criminale alle spalle .
> una trasmissione da cui dissociarsi , sicuramente.ma tenete conto che lo zoo (una volta divertente proprio per la parodia della radio perfetta e professionale)ha oltrepassato parecchi lim iti anche verso le donne, gli omosessuali e gli handicap


posso prostrarmi, a costo di rischiare il colpo della strega??


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa, tu a 13 anni avresti fatto una cosa del genere?
> se sì, fatti curare, e di corsa.


 Non è questione di farsi curare o meno... l'incitamento alla violenza gratuita se non al fine del divertimento, è sempre sbagliata. Gatti o uomini che siano.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

ma poi scusate un attimo!! io nemmeno staccavo la coda alle lucertole o tiravo sassi ai gatti!!
eppure è pieno di pirla che si vantano di averlo fatto da ragazzini per gioco (se non peggio)


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è questione di farsi curare o meno... l'incitamento alla violenza gratuita se non al fine del divertimento, è sempre sbagliata. Gatti o uomini che siano.


uomo..


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi scusate un attimo!! io nemmeno staccavo la coda alle lucertole o tiravo sassi ai gatti!!
> eppure è pieno di pirla che si vantano di averlo fatto da ragazzini per gioco (se non peggio)


però mettevamo il sale sulle lumache per farle sciogliere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








la crudeltà dei bambini è senza freni proprio perchè bambini


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è questione di farsi curare o meno... l'incitamento alla violenza gratuita se non al fine del divertimento, è sempre sbagliata. Gatti o uomini che siano.


 è sbagliata sì, ma non possiamo affermare cose che non hanno senso.
e guarda che ultimamente si avverte un tipo di sensibilità pelosa (!)che rispetta gli animali e ignora gli uomini.
poi concordo che si debba vigilare per entrambe le cose


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, io a quell'età nemmeno avrei lanciato sassi dal cavalcavia per noia, messo massi sulle rotaie per vedere di nascosto l'effetto che fa (vengo anch'io docet) o picchiato un compagno disabile per sbattere il video in internet.
> la coglionaggine per emulazione pare dilaghi
> O sei un'inguaribile ottimista o io troppo sgamata



hai ragione ciurlini, ma quelle testine di minchia che lanciano i sassi dal cavalcavia o lo scooter dalla curva dello stadio (a dimostrazione che all'imbecillità umana non ha confini), sono state idee partorite dai protagonisti, senza bisogno che nessuno li imboccasse. ribadisco quanto già detto: chi si rende protagonista di certi fatti, ha problemi di suo.
non vorremo dare la colpa di tutte le merdate che ci succedono attorno a radio e tv? in tal caso, torniamo al tam-tam e non se ne parli più.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ti sei sentita offesa sono solo problemi tuoi perché, per quanto tu mi stia abbondantemente sulle palle, l'intenzione non c'era e mi pareva abbastanza ovvio. forse hai problemi a interpretare quello che ti si scrive (ti sto offendendo?)
> pare altettanto ovvio che se una persona (quale che sia l'età) arriva a fare certe cose è perché ha problemi di suo, e non ha certo bisogno che quattro pirla dicano due idiozie in radio.
> _sono sicuramente, a quel punto, molto più pericolosi tv e web, con film - telefilm - programmi spazzatura e perfino tg. ma obiettivamente non si possono censurare tutte le forme di comunicazione.
> _



Non è l'idiozia del pirla in sè, è la somma della realtà proposta da tv, web telefilm e dalla radio.

Per il resto il tuo modo oxfordiano di esprimerti la dice lunga, ça va sans dire.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai ragione ciurlini, ma quelle testine di minchia che lanciano i sassi dal cavalcavia o lo scooter dalla curva dello stadio (a dimostrazione che all'imbecillità umana non ha confini), *sono state idee partorite dai* *protagonisti, senza bisogno che nessuno li imboccasse. *ribadisco quanto già detto: chi si rende protagonista di certi fatti, ha problemi di suo.
> non vorremo dare la colpa di tutte le merdate che ci succedono attorno a radio e tv? in tal caso, torniamo al tam-tam e non se ne parli più.



i primi. Ma tutti quelli dopo??
Non voglio dare la colpa a tv e radio ma perchè sti benedetti ragazzi non passano un po' più di tempo a leggere libri invece che stravaccarsi davanti alla tv per farsi impregnare come spugne di cazzzate??
e poi mi domando...ma come mai non emulano mai gesti eroici ed altruisti invece che ste schiefezze??

dite che mi domando troppo??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi scusate un attimo!! io nemmeno staccavo la coda alle lucertole o tiravo sassi ai gatti!!
> eppure è pieno di pirla che si vantano di averlo fatto da ragazzini per gioco (se non peggio)



perché sei normale di mente e lo sei sempre stata. che ci sia pieno il mondo di pirla che si vantano dei vari maltrattamenti fatti subire agli animali è vero, li ho sentiti con le mie orecchie e insultati con la mia boccuccia; ma nessuno gli aveva spiegato come si uccideva un gatto o li ha istigati a farlo: l'han scoperto da soli.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sbagliata sì, ma non possiamo affermare cose che non hanno senso.
> e guarda che ultimamente *si avverte un tipo di sensibilità pelosa (!)che* *rispetta gli animali e ignora gli uomini.*
> poi concordo che si debba vigilare per entrambe le cose


io non so gli altri. Parlo per me.
La mia sensibilità non è affatto pelosa ma genuina e sincera.
Non capisco perchè quello che si preoccupa ANCHE degli animali deve necessariamente ignorare gli uomini.
bhò...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non so gli altri. Parlo per me.
> La mia sensibilità non è affatto pelosa ma genuina e sincera.
> Non capisco perchè quello che si preoccupa ANCHE degli animali deve necessariamente ignorare gli uomini.
> bhò...


 se evidenzi anche la frase sottostante leggerai  che non dico questo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è questione di farsi curare o meno... l'incitamento alla violenza gratuita se non al fine del divertimento, è sempre sbagliata. Gatti o uomini che siano.



mm guarda che ero serissima. io trovo inaccettabile che un tredicenne (in realtà non ne faccio una questione d'età, ma quello è stato tirato in ballo), possa sentirsi spinto a fare una cosa del genere. e credo realmente che abbia dei gravi problemi, da affrontare e curare. quindi a parer mio è questione di farsi curare.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mm guarda che ero serissima. io trovo inaccettabile che un tredicenne (in realtà non ne faccio una questione d'età, ma quello è stato tirato in ballo), possa sentirsi spinto a fare una cosa del genere. e credo realmente che abbia dei gravi problemi, da affrontare e curare. quindi a parer mio è questione di farsi curare.


 
secondo me è colpa dei genitori coglioni.
se un bambino non rispetta gli animali  è colpa dei genitori.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è sbagliata sì, ma non possiamo affermare cose che non hanno senso.
> *e guarda che ultimamente si avverte un tipo di sensibilità pelosa (!)che rispetta gli animali e ignora gli uomini.*
> poi concordo che si debba vigilare per entrambe le cose


Di quel tipo di sensibilità li, me ne frego... non è sensibilità, è moda.
Se mi dici cosa ho scritto, che non abbia senso... magari imparo.


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché sei normale di mente e lo sei sempre stata. che ci sia pieno il mondo di pirla che si vantano dei vari maltrattamenti fatti subire agli animali è vero, li ho sentiti con le mie orecchie e insultati con la mia boccuccia; ma nessuno gli aveva spiegato come si uccideva un gatto o li ha istigati a farlo: l'han scoperto da soli.


Ed evidentemente l'idea piace anche a quelli della radio. Perchè a me, personalemnte, non sarebbe mai e dico mai, venuito in mente di parlare di un argomento simile...non c'è audience che tenga


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me è colpa dei genitori coglioni.
> se un bambino non rispetta gli animali  è colpa dei genitori.


non sono d'accordo.
a 13 anni non hai bisogno che paparino ti spieghi che mettere qualcosa nel culo di un gatto  o ficcarlo nel microonde non si fa.
se non sei un pezzo di merda non ti viene neanche in mente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non è l'idiozia del pirla in sè, è la somma della realtà proposta da tv, web telefilm e dalla radio.
> 
> Per il resto il tuo modo oxfordiano di esprimerti la dice lunga, ça va sans dire.


ma sì dai, sotterriamo tv, radio, pc e cellulari che creano solo problemi. è fin troppo semplice dare le colpe delle merdate dei nostri figli (nipoti,fratelli,cugini,vicinidicasa) al mondo mediatico che non assumersi una benedetta responsabilità e riconoscere che c'è chi non è in grado di educare e inculcare dei valori.

ma quale modo oxfordiano? tu non stai bene per sparare 'ste favate (questo, è un modo oxfordiano).


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me è colpa dei genitori coglioni.
> se un bambino non rispetta gli animali è colpa dei genitori.


 sicuro.fa parte dell'educazione , della sensibilità e dell'equilibrio interiore che i genitori avrebbero il dovere di fornire al proprio figlio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non so gli altri. Parlo per me.
> La mia sensibilità non è affatto pelosa ma genuina e sincera.
> Non capisco perchè quello che si preoccupa ANCHE degli animali deve necessariamente ignorare gli uomini.
> bhò...




una cosa non esclude l'altra.
in molti casi è vero però che accade (sia in un senso, che nell'altro).


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se evidenzi anche la frase sottostante leggerai  che non dico questo.


hai ragione ma non so dove troviate tutte 'ste persone che si preoccupano per gli animali e se ne sbattono degli uomini.
Io ne conosco molti che si preoccupano di entrambe le cose.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> a 13 anni non hai bisogno che paparino ti spieghi che mettere qualcosa nel culo di un gatto o ficcarlo nel microonde non si fa.
> se non sei un pezzo di merda non ti viene neanche in mente


intendo che se vedi che un bambino maltratta un animale gli tiri una pappina tra i denti, e lo educhi al rispetto degli animali.
quando mettevo il sale sulle lumache lo facevo per gioco, mica per odio verso le lumachine. Il cervello di un bambino è limitato, e non sa ancora cosa è giusto o no.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mm guarda che ero serissima. io trovo inaccettabile che un tredicenne (in realtà non ne faccio una questione d'età, ma quello è stato tirato in ballo), possa sentirsi spinto a fare una cosa del genere. e credo realmente che abbia dei gravi problemi, da affrontare e curare. quindi a parer mio è questione di farsi curare.


 Io dicevo una cosa diversa, in realtà molto semplice... ma la ripeto: incitare ad atti violenti gratuiti, finalizzati al divertimento, verso qualunque specie (gatti o uomini che siano) lo trovo un comportamento odioso.
Che poi questo possa direttamente o meno, influenzare le azioni di alcuni individui... non so, non ho la competenza tecnica per affermare o smentire una tal cosa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi scandalizzate per queste cazzate... ma per tutte le merdate razziste scritte sul forum ieri no?


Le merde razziste di ieri erano rivolte a gente le cui culture prevedono tra l'altro sevizie agli animali di varia natura, ma certo "indorate" da fini "religiosi". Quindi, per favore, piantala di fare la demagoga, qui si parla di coglioni veri, di cose da estirpare dalla *nostra *cultura.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me è colpa dei genitori coglioni.
> se un bambino non rispetta gli animali  è colpa dei genitori.



sono pienamente d'accordo a metà con te (schillaci docet). 
rimane il fatto che, di chi sia la colpa, sti bambini vanno rieducati e/o curati (e non bastonati, almeno finché bambini). o li lasciamo così dando la colpa alla tv?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di quel tipo di sensibilità li, me ne frego... non è sensibilità, è moda.
> Se mi dici cosa ho scritto, che non abbia senso... magari imparo.


 non mi riferivo a te, il discorso è generalizzato


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> intendo che se vedi che un bambino maltratta un animale gli tiri una pappina tra i denti, e lo educhi al rispetto degli animali.
> quando mettevo il sale sulle lumache lo facevo per gioco, mica per odio verso le lumachine. Il cervello di un bambino è limitato, e non sa ancora cosa è giusto o no.


sì certo che devi educarlo a sensibilità e pietas per qualsiasi essere vivente ma non sempre si fanno vedere dai genitori mentre fanno ste schifezze.Intendevo che certe cose non dovrebbero nenche venire in mente...
per quanto riguarda le lumache hai ragione ma qui si parla di animali "domestici" che convivono fin da piccoli con noi.
Poi è vero che sono i genitori teste di minchia (belle scusa ma io ho studiato a eton.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   che regalano i cuccioli e quando son grandi li mollano e se ne liberano..


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono pienamente d'accordo a metà con te (schillaci docet).
> rimane il fatto che, di chi sia la colpa, sti bambini vanno rieducati e/o curati (*e non bastonati, almeno finché bambini*). o li lasciamo così dando la colpa alla tv?


perchè no?
io ho preso legnate a manetta e non sono mica morta.
cmq puoi anche non legnarli, ma per esempio a paperissima ho visto un bambino che sbatacchiava malamente un gattone placido che si faceva fare tutto, e quei coglioni dei genitori lo riprendevano con la telecamera.
in quel caso avrei legnato bambino e genitori e anche ricci che lo mandava in onda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> *Ed evidentemente l'idea piace anche a quelli della radio*. Perchè a me, personalemnte, non sarebbe mai e dico mai, venuito in mente di parlare di un argomento simile...non c'è audience che tenga




mizziga come si fa in fretta a sbattere in galera la gente. che abbiano fatto battute infelici è un conto, che il loro scopo fosse realmente quello di vedere gli ascoltatori fare simili atrocità è un altro. io consiglierei di pesare bene le parole, poi fate voi. davanti a un'affermazione del genere una bella denuncina tra capo e collo non la vedrei poi un'assurdità, sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mizziga come si fa in fretta a sbattere in galera la gente. che abbiano fatto battute infelici è un conto, che il loro scopo fosse realmente quello di vedere gli ascoltatori fare simili atrocità è un altro. io consiglierei di pesare bene le parole, poi fate voi. davanti a un'affermazione del genere una bella denuncina tra capo e collo non la vedrei poi un'assurdità, sai?


ma scusa, perchè dici che qui , in un forum virtuale bisogna pesare le parole e uno speacker che parla in radio a miliardi di persone (tra le quali anche psicolabili emulatori) può dire tutte le cazzzate che vuole senza nessun provvedimento?


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mizziga come si fa in fretta a sbattere in galera la gente. che abbiano fatto battute infelici è un conto, che il loro scopo fosse realmente quello di vedere gli ascoltatori fare simili atrocità è un altro. io consiglierei di pesare bene le parole, poi fate voi. davanti a un'affermazione del genere una bella denuncina tra capo e collo non la vedrei poi un'assurdità, sai?


Ma chi ha detto che vogliono vedere gli ascoltatori fare quello che hanno detto.
Ho detto solo che a me, che non ho mai nemmeno lontanamente immaginato che si possa mettere un petardo in un gatto certe cose non verrebbero in mente e soprattutto non ci riderei, nè farei battute spiritose.
Per me loro sono dei coglioni, degli enormi coglioni!
E sono contenta di essere venuta a sapere di questo fatto perchè se non li ascoltavo prima (mi danno i nervi) la dirò anche in giro questa cosa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ragione ma non so dove troviate tutte 'ste persone che si preoccupano per gli animali e se ne sbattono degli uomini.
> Io ne conosco molti che si preoccupano di entrambe le cose.



il fatto che molti crimini a persone accadano sotto gli occhi indifferenti di molte persone secondo me la dice lunga. quando una donna viene stuprata alla fermata della metropolitana senza che nessun passante intervenga, sicuramente è stata ignorata anche da chi ha in casa un cane che porta in giro con il cappottino di chanel.
o forse no. è un pensiero mio, ma potrebbe essere una stronzata.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa, perchè dici che qui , in un forum virtuale bisogna pesare le parole e uno speacker che parla in radio a miliardi di persone (tra le quali anche psicolabili emulatori) può dire tutte le cazzzate che vuole senza nessun provvedimento?


ha ragione la mia lucianina.
se fai un lavoro che ti mette a contatto con tanta gente sei tu obbligato a pesare le parole, sapendo che tra i tanti che ti ascoltano ci sono tanti coglioni


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il è un pensiero mio, ma potrebbe essere una stronzata.


la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mizziga come si fa in fretta a sbattere in galera la gente. che abbiano fatto battute infelici è un conto, che il loro scopo fosse realmente quello di vedere gli ascoltatori fare simili atrocità è un altro. io consiglierei di pesare bene le parole, poi fate voi. davanti a un'affermazione del genere una bella denuncina tra capo e collo non la vedrei poi un'assurdità, sai?


Non ti avvali di un'*arma* (perchè tale è) come una radio di vasto ascolto agitandola come uno straccio, a casaccio, per poi magari "crucciarti" di aver tagliato il naso a qualcuno.
Quando si dispone di un mezzo, bisogna anche assumersi la responsabilità delle conseguenze dell'uso che se ne fa.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che molti crimini a persone accadano sotto gli occhi indifferenti di molte persone secondo me la dice lunga. quando una donna viene stuprata alla fermata della metropolitana senza che nessun passante intervenga, sicuramente è stata ignorata anche da chi ha in casa un cane che porta in giro con il cappottino di chanel.
> o forse no. è un pensiero mio, ma potrebbe essere una stronzata.


gioia, io parlo per me e rispondo di come mi comporto io.
Che poi il mondo faccia cagare è indubbio.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione la mia lucianina.
> se fai un lavoro che ti mette a contatto con tanta gente sei tu obbligato a pesare le parole, sapendo che tra i tanti che ti ascoltano ci sono tanti coglioni


donna...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che vogliono vedere gli ascoltatori fare quello che hanno detto.
> Ho detto solo che a me, che non ho mai nemmeno lontanamente immaginato che si possa mettere un petardo in un gatto certe cose non verrebbero in mente e soprattutto non ci riderei, nè farei battute spiritose.
> Per me loro sono dei coglioni, degli enormi coglioni!
> E sono contenta di essere venuta a sapere di questo fatto perchè se non li ascoltavo prima (mi danno i nervi) la dirò anche in giro questa cosa.


non so, che l'idea piaceva a quelli della radio l'hai detto tu. forse ho interpretao male e nel caso mi scuso, ma non capisco quale altra idea possano trovare gradevole. se mi illumini...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè no?
> io ho preso legnate a manetta e non sono mica morta.
> cmq puoi anche non legnarli, ma per esempio a paperissima ho visto un bambino che sbatacchiava malamente un gattone placido che si faceva fare tutto, e quei coglioni dei genitori lo riprendevano con la telecamera.
> in quel caso avrei legnato bambino e genitori e anche ricci che lo mandava in onda


anche qui concordo nella maniera più assoluta.
ne vedo parecchi e non posso fare a meno d'intervenire .
sono piuttosto contraria ai ceffoni ma se mia figlia avesse mai fatto una roba del genere non avrei esitato.
non dovresti arrivarci se hai sempre dato l'esempio dell'amore e del rispetto per gli animali


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mizziga come si fa in fretta a sbattere in galera la gente. che abbiano fatto battute infelici è un conto, che il loro scopo fosse realmente quello di vedere gli ascoltatori fare simili atrocità è un altro. io consiglierei di pesare bene le parole, poi fate voi. davanti a un'affermazione del genere una bella denuncina tra capo e collo non la vedrei poi un'assurdità, sai?


Ma poi da che pulpito...non mi sembra che tu sia una che normalemnte pesa le parole. A volte nemmeno leggi bene, perchè non li ho mai accusati di istigazione. Ma di coglionaggine e di stronzaggine sicuramente!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gioia, io parlo per me e rispondo di come mi comporto io.
> Che poi il mondo faccia cagare è indubbio.



lo so ciurlini. facevo solo una riflessione circa la tua domanda (dove vedete tutte queste persone che amano gli animali e se ne fottono degli uomini)


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che molti crimini a persone accadano sotto gli occhi indifferenti di molte persone secondo me la dice lunga. quando una donna viene stuprata alla fermata della metropolitana senza che nessun passante intervenga, sicuramente è stata ignorata anche da chi ha in casa un cane che porta in giro con il cappottino di chanel.
> o forse no. è un pensiero mio, ma potrebbe essere una stronzata.


Allora non diciamo più niente. Meglio così?
Se mi irrito a sentir dire di mettere nel frullatore una rana vuol dire che me ne fotto di chi viene stuprato?
Mah...non ti capisco proprio


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ha ragione la mia lucianina.
> *se fai un lavoro che ti mette a contatto con tanta gente sei tu obbligato a pesare le parole*, sapendo che tra i tanti che ti ascoltano ci sono tanti coglioni


 Questo è certo... una cosa è discorrere in libertà tra amici, o scrivere su un forum... un'altra è utilizzare i media. La responsabilità è ben diversa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma poi da che pulpito...*non mi sembra che tu sia una che normalemnte pesa le parole*. A volte nemmeno leggi bene, perchè non li ho mai accusati di istigazione. Ma di coglionaggine e di stronzaggine sicuramente!


hai ragione al 100%, ma non ho mai cercato di mandare in galera nessuno.


(mi pare)


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è certo... una cosa è discorrere in libertà tra amici, o scrivere su un forum... un'altra è utilizzare i media. La responsabilità è ben diversa!


oh lucianino! l'ho detto prima io!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che molti crimini a persone accadano sotto gli occhi indifferenti di molte persone secondo me la dice lunga. quando una donna viene stuprata alla fermata della metropolitana senza che nessun passante intervenga, sicuramente è stata ignorata anche da chi ha in casa un cane che porta in giro con il cappottino di chanel.
> o forse no. è un pensiero mio, ma potrebbe essere una stronzata.


Non incazzarti, ma mi sa che sul finale l'hai centrata...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora non diciamo più niente. Meglio così?
> * Se mi irrito a sentir dire di mettere nel frullatore una rana vuol dire che me ne fotto di chi viene stuprato?*
> Mah...non ti capisco proprio


quoto. Ma non mi irrito. M'incazzzo proprio


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

via i gatti dall'islam...ops ho incrociato i tred


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh lucianino! l'ho detto prima io!!


 Vai avanti tu allora, che ti seguo...


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> via i gatti dall'islam...ops ho incrociato i tred


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora non diciamo più niente. Meglio così?
> Se mi irrito a sentir dire di mettere nel frullatore una rana vuol dire che me ne fotto di chi viene stuprato?
> Mah...*non ti capisco proprio*



si vede, sai?
ma qualcuno ha detto che chi si è indignato per la rana nel frallatore, SICURAMENTE se ne fotte delle persone? andiamo su, giochiamo a non capirci?

p.s. a proposito della rana nel frullatore: esiste un giochino in flash - da non so più quanti anni - il cui scopo è proprio quello di mettere una rana nel frullatore (e penso che da quello abbiano attinto quelli dello zoo). come mai nessuno ha mai detto niente?


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non incazzarti, ma mi sa che sul finale l'hai centrata...


 
l'ho detto prima io


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che molti crimini a persone accadano sotto gli occhi indifferenti di molte persone secondo me la dice lunga. quando una donna viene stuprata alla fermata della metropolitana senza che nessun passante intervenga, sicuramente è stata ignorata anche da chi ha in casa un cane che porta in giro con il cappottino di chanel.
> o forse no. è un pensiero mio, ma potrebbe essere una stronzata.


Il cagnolino di razza non è amore per gli animali, quantomeno non necessariamente, anzi, il cane è spesso un "accessorio".
Intervenire nel caso di una donna stuprata non è certo come mostrare sdegno ad una trasmissione radiofonica. 
Ho conosciuto due ragazzi, grandi e grossi due fratelli di 1,90, praticamete degli armadi 4 stagioni, che avevano tentato di aiutare una donna ucraina picchiata a sangue da due connazionali. Beh quei ragazzoni si sono visti cacciare dei coltellacci nelle natiche (così non stai più in piedi) e poi distruggere la faccia a calci. Li ho conosciuti nel reparto maxillo facciale del S. Paolo di Milano, intanto che si stavano facendo ricostruire i connotati ridotti a poltiglia. E si sono detti fortunati!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non incazzarti, ma mi sa che sul finale l'hai centrata...




















   non mi in*****, l'avevo messo in conto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vai avanti tu allora, che ti seguo...


sì ma distante!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho detto prima io


 Avete rotto il gulliver, voi gemelle... vi infilo nel tritacarne, e mi faccio due risate!


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so, che l'idea piaceva a quelli della radio l'hai detto tu. forse ho interpretao male e nel caso mi scuso, ma non capisco quale altra idea possano trovare gradevole. se mi illumini...


Diciamo che al sentirgli dire così sarei più propensa a credere che l'idea di vedere esplodere un gatto non li turbi più fdi tanto!
Perchè a me, farebbe orrore anche il solo ascoltare queste cose.
Come mi fa orrore ogni forma di violenza in generale, su uomini o animali che siano


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi in*****, l'avevo messo in conto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il cagnolino di razza non è amore per gli animali, quantomeno non necessariamente, anzi, il cane è spesso un "accessorio".
> Intervenire nel caso di una donna stuprata non è certo come mostrare sdegno ad una trasmissione radiofonica.
> Ho conosciuto due ragazzi, grandi e grossi due fratelli di 1,90, praticamete degli armadi 4 stagioni, che avevano tentato di aiutare una donna ucraina picchiata a sangue da due connazionali. Beh quei ragazzoni si sono visti cacciare dei coltellacci nelle natiche (così non stai più in piedi) e poi distruggere la faccia a calci. Li ho conosciuti nel reparto maxillo facciale del S. Paolo di Milano, intanto che si stavano facendo ricostruire i connotati ridotti a poltiglia. E si sono detti fortunati!



scusa alce, non capisco il senso del racconto sui due armadi di ragazzi. è una giustificazione per chi non fa niente?


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si vede, sai?
> ma qualcuno ha detto che chi si è indignato per la rana nel frallatore, SICURAMENTE se ne fotte delle persone? andiamo su, giochiamo a non capirci?
> 
> p.s. a proposito della rana nel frullatore: esiste un giochino in flash - da non so più quanti anni - il cui scopo è proprio quello di mettere una rana nel frullatore (e penso che da quello abbiano attinto quelli dello zoo). come mai nessuno ha mai detto niente?


Lo conosco il giochino. Ed è terribe.
Ha cominciatoa  a girare almeno 8 anni fa.
Chi ti dice che nessuno ha detto niente?


----------



## ranatan (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si vede, sai?
> ma qualcuno ha detto che chi si è indignato per la rana nel frallatore, SICURAMENTE se ne fotte delle persone? andiamo su, giochiamo a non capirci?
> 
> p.s. a proposito della rana nel frullatore: esiste un giochino in flash - da non so più quanti anni - il cui scopo è proprio quello di mettere una rana nel frullatore (e penso che da quello abbiano attinto quelli dello zoo). come mai nessuno ha mai detto niente?


E se è per quello, nello stesso periodo ricordo che girava (dello stesso autore) un giochino in cui un ragazzo stava per prendere a calci un pallone e invece di colpire il pallone, sferra un colpo bestiale al suo cagnolino che era li, tutto contento e scodinzolante.
Il cagnolino fa un volo in aria con la testa spappolata e tutto il sangue e le budella che escono. Il ragazzino ride!
Come vedi, ero rimasta talmente colpita che lo ricordo e ogni tanto ci ripenso!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

mi avete rotto il chez
Vi metterei un motorino del robot da cucina tra le gonadi e vi manderei a pulir le strade


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

Sapete mica dove posso trovare dei petardi ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> Sapete mica dove posso trovare dei petardi ?


li ho messi nel frullatore assieme alla rana. volevo aumentare l'effetto scenico.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> Sapete mica dove posso trovare dei petardi ?


nel culo del ranocchio


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel culo del ranocchio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel culo del ranocchio


cmq era nel culo dei gatti


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> li ho messi nel frullatore assieme alla rana. volevo aumentare l'effetto scenico.





Asudem ha detto:


> nel culo del ranocchio


a me le rane piacciono


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> cmq era nel culo dei gatti


lo so ma son razzista. I rospi mi stan sui cocomeri, i gatti no.


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> a me le rane piacciono


alla griglia con molto aglio


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> alla griglia con molto aglio































l'aglio proprio no


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> cmq era nel culo dei gatti


non ci sono più le cartolerie di una volta ....


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> alla griglia con molto aglio


 che bottegaia... la rana è delicata, con l'aglio la nascondi!


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> *l'aglio proprio no*


sarò la tua bagnacauda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che bottegaia... la rana è delicata, con l'aglio la nascondi!


io proverei con una spolverata di bottarga


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che bottegaia... la rana è delicata, con l'aglio la nascondi!


c'è troppo poco da magnare....l'aglio io lo metto pure nel caffè


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarò la tua *bagnacauda *


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

ma che pirlètti siete???


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io proverei con una spolverata di bottarga


 Quella sempre!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è troppo poco da magnare....*l'aglio io lo metto pure nel caffè*


 Appena ti svegli allora, devi essere un'arma di distruzione di massa!


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appena ti svegli allora, devi essere un'arma di distruzione di massa!


però ho le vene con due cabasisi così


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è troppo poco da magnare....l'aglio io lo metto pure nel caffè


per me meglio piuttosto il caffè che fanno con gli escrementi di gatto ... appositamente nutrito ...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Appena ti svegli allora, devi essere un'arma di distruzione di massa!


altro che petardi e frullatori!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> per me meglio piuttosto il caffè che fanno con gli escrementi di gatto ... appositamente nutrito ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è troppo poco da magnare....*l'aglio io lo metto pure nel caffè*


mi offri un caffè unghiettina?


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa alce, non capisco il senso del racconto sui due armadi di ragazzi. è una giustificazione per chi non fa niente?


Assolutamente no, ma non mi puoi mettere a paragone lo sdegno verso una schifezza radiofonica con l'impatto contro una violenza così forte e "vicina" quale uno stupro che ti avviene davanti.
Io penso che interverrei, certo, ma non credo che tutti riescano a trovare il coraggio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque a me stanno sulle balle i rospi perchè mi fregano sempre le sigarette, i gatti perchè non posso mai scaldarmi la colazione nel microonde perchè ci dormono loro a turno (e si regolano a temperatura a vicenda), e le lumache perchè non posso mai stare sul divano a piedi scalzi che subito arrivano ad assaggiare il "salatino". Inoltre ogni tanto mi trovo un petardo nela carta igienica, e non ho ancora capito chi di loro è stato.......


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


preferisci quello alla cacca di _Luwak _?

http://www.peck.it/indonesia-kopi-luwak-250-gr/dettaglio/id-1381014/

View attachment 2319


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> preferisci quello alla cacca di _Luwak _?
> 
> http://www.peck.it/indonesia-kopi-luwak-250-gr/dettaglio/id-1381014/
> 
> View attachment 2319


per quel prezzo lì ti dispiace portarmi un'aragosta?


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per quel prezzo lì ti dispiace portarmi un'aragosta?


per molto meno ti mando il mio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per molto meno ti mando il mio


hai un aragostO personale?


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai un aragostO personale?


no il caffè pirletta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no il caffè pirletta



ah no grazie unghiettina, come accettato però  

	
	
		
		
	


	





meglio l'aragosta gentilmente offerta da toujours


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per quel prezzo lì ti dispiace portarmi un'aragosta?


Se riesco a convincere il Luwak a fare il suo dovere anche con l'aragosta ben volentieri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> Se riesco a convincere il Luwak a fare il suo dovere anche con l'aragosta ben volentieri.



non era esattamente quello che intendevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque il luwak è carino, ne vorrei uno


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

La crudeltà verso gli animali è tirocinio della crudeltà contro gli  uomini. 
(Publio Ovidio Nasone)

E con questo chiudo.





​


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non era esattamente quello che intendevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è un animale da compagnia ... è nato per cagare ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> Non è un animale da compagnia ... *è nato per cagare* ...


come pallina, insomma. 


vorrà dire che comprerò una lettiera più grande.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La crudeltà verso gli animali è tirocinio della crudeltà contro gli uomini.​
> 
> (Publio Ovidio Nasone)​
> E con questo chiudo.
> ...


Assomiglia al: "Chi brucia libri, finirà col bruciare uomini."


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come pallina, insomma.
> 
> 
> vorrà dire che comprerò una lettiera più grande.


con quel nome cos'altro poteva fare porella ....


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assomiglia al: "Chi brucia libri, finirà col bruciare uomini."


Bersaglio centrato!





​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> con quel nome cos'altro poteva fare porella ....



se ci pensi l'ho salvata da un destino ben peggiore. quando l'ho presa si chiamava lulù, mi sarebbe diventata un mignottone mica da ridere se non gliel'avessi cambiato


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bersaglio centrato!​


e si provino a confutarlo.......!


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bersaglio centrato!​


 ah ma allora hai riaperto!


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> con quel nome cos'altro poteva fare porella ....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se ci pensi l'ho salvata da un destino ben peggiore. quando l'ho presa si chiamava lulù, *mi sarebbe diventata un mignottone mica da ridere *se non gliel'avessi cambiato


che cosa non è andato per il verso giusto?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

avete qualcosa contro le prostitute? no, dico


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> avete qualcosa contro le prostitute? no, dico


prova col profilattico


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> prova col profilattico










































minerva ,ma che zozzo sotto 'sto tavolo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che cosa non è andato per il verso giusto?



















che pirla.  pallina è una santa e lo sai


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> prova col profilattico


 in che senso?


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> prova col profilattico


ma anche a digiuno?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che pirla.  pallina è una santa e lo sai


lo dicono tutti i gatti randagi cagliaritani


----------



## Old Toujours (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche a digiuno?


senza la scala da te si è sempre a digiuno ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo dicono tutti i gatti randagi cagliaritani



orrore! non crederai che vada con i senzatetto o magari coi nomadi????


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> senza la scala da te si è sempre a digiuno ....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> senza la scala da te si è sempre a digiuno ....





si salta il pasto  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Madonnina santissima!!! oggi faccio proprio sganasciare !!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

ho capito ora ...nel senso di deterrente ?
ma mica fa ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> orrore! non crederai che vada con i senzatetto o magari coi nomadi????


no, poichè lei è per l'integrazione va solo con quelli di .................coloreeeeeeee


----------



## brugola (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ora ...nel senso di deterrente ?
> ma mica fa ridere


idiot...tu hai chiesto cosa avete contro le prostitute...
come dire cosa avete contro l'influenza.....


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> idiot...tu hai chiesto cosa avete contro le prostitute...
> come dire cosa avete contro l'influenza.....


deterrente,  infatti


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

La firma grafica di Minerva è davvero eccitante... come tutte le donne di Schiele...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

però c'è una sofferenza profonda. ci sono nudi dalla grande sensualita, alcuni...macilenti


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però c'è una sofferenza profonda. ci sono nudi dalla grande sensualita, alcuni...macilenti


 Una certa sofferenza mista ad una grande intensità erotica la si avverte in molte delle donne ritratte... una cosa che a me sembra di avvertire è la totale assenza di amore.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

posso?? a me le sue donne fan cagare...


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> posso?? a me le sue donne fan cagare...


 Certo che puoi... de gustibus. A me piacciono da morire, nella loro infinita tristezza.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che puoi... de gustibus. A me piacciono da morire, nella loro infinita tristezza.


ma proprio per questo non mi piacciono.
Non so, l'arte dovrebbe anche trasmettere gioia, vita...
però è questione di gusti ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

_"Se intendo conoscermi interamente dovrò leggere in me stesso, dovrò sapere ciò che voglio, non soltanto quello che succede in me, bensì fino a che punto sono capace di vedere di che mezzi dispongo, di quali sostanze misteriose, di quanto ciò che conosco, che finora ho riconosciuto in me, sono composto.
Mi vedo evaporare ed esalare sempre di più, le vibrazioni della mia luce astrale diventano sempre più rapide,più immediate, più semplici e simili ad un ampia compressione del mondo.
Così attingo da me stesso sempre di più, sempre altro, cose che sembrano ancor più infinite, affinché l'amore che costituisce il tutto mi arricchisca e mi conduca verso quel punto da cui istintivamente vengo attratto"_.
_*Egon Schiele*_
è morto che non aveva trentanni


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma proprio per questo non mi piacciono.
> Non so, l'arte dovrebbe anche trasmettere gioia, vita...
> però è questione di gusti ovviamente


L'arte dovrebbe trasmettere "emozioni"... poi queste possono essere le più svariate. Esempi come "L'isola dei morti" o "L'urlo", sono agli antipodi dalla nona sinfonia di Beethoven, come moti dell'anima che riescono ad accendere. 
Poi certo, ognuno di noi ha una sua inclinazione, che cambia anche col periodo che si sta vivendo.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'arte dovrebbe trasmettere "emozioni"... poi queste possono essere le più svariate. Esempi come "L'isola dei morti" o "L'urlo", sono agli antipodi dalla nona sinfonia di Beethoven, come moti dell'anima che riescono ad accendere.
> Poi certo, ognuno di noi ha una sua inclinazione, che cambia anche col periodo che si sta vivendo.


hai ragione. Forse proprio perchè trasmette sensazioni di disagio e di tristezza non le amo affatto.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ragione. Forse proprio perchè trasmette sensazioni di disagio e di tristezza non le amo affatto.


 ci sta .ma l'emozione è arrivata ....e forse è proprio quella che schiele voleva trasmetterti.
o no.apriamo un discorso dalle mille diramazioni , sempre parallele.temo


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta .ma l'emozione è arrivata ....e forse è proprio quella che schiele voleva trasmetterti.
> o no.apriamo un discorso dalle mille diramazioni , sempre parallele.temo


a parte l'arte contemporanea che proprio non comprendo e non amo è raro che l'arte non mi susciti una quasivoglia emozione.


----------



## Old Staff (19 Gennaio 2009)

Comunicazione ufficiale (suggerito dalla redazione di Radio 105 via email): http://www.105.net/sezioni/inradio/programmi/programmi_view.php?id=14



> Marco Mazzoli, Fabio Alisei, Paolo Noise, Wender, Gibba, Pippo Palmieri, Petosauro</B>
> *Dal lunedì al venerdì dalle 14.00 alle 16.00 (Dom 23.00-24.00)*
> 
> 
> ...


----------

